# Raw Processing Software



## allansiew (Oct 31, 2005)

Anyone has any free Raw Processing Software that is good to recommend?


----------



## Meysha (Oct 31, 2005)

The software that comes with the camera is usually pretty good.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2005)

Capture One is the best RAW software but at $499 US, it's pretty hard to justify unless you are going to be doing a ton of RAW.


----------



## matthudd (Nov 2, 2005)

RawShooter essentials (Completely free.. google it!)
Or CameraRAW for Photoshop!


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2005)

I second RawShooter essentials, I hate the raw software that came with my Canon DSLRs and I also really do not care for the Camera Raw with Photoshop CS2 since it is really part of bridge which is a giant waste of a program.

The thing about using RAW is it has to be a part of your workflow, so you need to find software that will fit in good with your workflow. RawShooter seems to be the only program to figure that out (and it's free!!)


----------



## ThomThomsk (Nov 5, 2005)

I use RawShooter essentials too, and it is excellent. It is much, much faster than the RAW software that came with my Canon 10d dSLR, and from the reviews I've read, it seems to do everything that most amateurs (and a lot of professionals) would want. No point in spending any money at all until you've tried it.

http://www.pixmantec.com/products/rawshooter_essentials.html


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 6, 2005)

These days, I use the RAW Preview part of Windows PowerTools (free online if you can find it) to choose the photos, and CS2's RAW feature for processing.  It does everything I need, though I may give RawShooter a try...

I couldn't tell you about the Nikon software, because I couldn't get it to install... and it's not like I have a crappy PC...


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 6, 2005)

I use Nikon view (free with cameras) but only use it as a file browser, and I also use it's card reader download utility. For RAW conversion I use Nikon Capture on location and in the studio when I shoot teathered. I use CS for most conversions of files read from CF cards.


----------



## BadRotation (Nov 6, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Capture One is the best RAW software but at $499 US, it's pretty hard to justify unless you are going to be doing a ton of RAW.




I wouldnt say that.....

I used to like capture one until I started just running my images through photoshop CS.


Capture one seemed to lose alot of the fine details that photoshop keeps when sharpened.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't agree at all. I was using PS CS2 and getting a ton of noise in my images. I checked my cameras, lenses, everything. Turns out it was PS CS2 ARC. I talked to some people about it, and they thought DPP would do the trick, but since I have to shoot at high ISOs so much, even that didn't work. Believe me, I didn't want to shell out the money for the program, but my livelyhood depends on my photo quality. I can't afford noise unless I add it on purpose.
Like I said, it depends on the purpose. If the photo is going in a photo album at home, PS CS2 is ok. If you are getting paid for the photos, people are going to expect more. Capture One gives you more control. Without noise and boosted contrast. If you look at it from a business standpoint, it's not that much money, for the returns you get.
Edited to add.  I use Capture One only for white balance and exposures.  I do my noise reduction in Noise Ninja and my sharpening in Flex Core.


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 7, 2005)

I can't find Flex Core.  Do you have a URL for it?


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 7, 2005)

Marctwo said:
			
		

> I can't find Flex Core. Do you have a URL for it?


Not off hand, but I'll get it for you.  I got it via another photog.  I'll send you the link as soon as I get it.


----------



## Canoncan (Nov 7, 2005)

I too throw my vote with raw shooters essentials.  I have talked to a few professionals that advised me to use it. I have tried many and I find it the most versatile one out there. Its one down side for me is it's noise reduction is lacking. However I use Neat Image for that.


----------



## BadRotation (Nov 20, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> I don't agree at all. I was using PS CS2 and getting a ton of noise in my images. I checked my cameras, lenses, everything. Turns out it was PS CS2 ARC. I talked to some people about it, and they thought DPP would do the trick, but since I have to shoot at high ISOs so much, even that didn't work. Believe me, I didn't want to shell out the money for the program, but my livelyhood depends on my photo quality. I can't afford noise unless I add it on purpose.
> Like I said, it depends on the purpose. If the photo is going in a photo album at home, PS CS2 is ok. If you are getting paid for the photos, people are going to expect more. Capture One gives you more control. Without noise and boosted contrast. If you look at it from a business standpoint, it's not that much money, for the returns you get.
> Edited to add.  I use Capture One only for white balance and exposures.  I do my noise reduction in Noise Ninja and my sharpening in Flex Core.




I have had major problems with CS2 and grain/noise.  But CS doesnt seem to have any problems at all.


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 22, 2005)

hmmm....i'd never heard that before. i've had no similar problems with PS 7


----------



## Abstract (Nov 25, 2005)

I hust downloaded raw shooter and its fab! Thanks for the reccomendation :hugs:


----------



## highbred3d (Dec 5, 2005)

I also just downloaded raw shooter essentials this weekend, after ready this thread, it seems like a great program


----------



## mrcoons (Dec 6, 2005)

Wally said:
			
		

> The thing about using RAW is it has to be a part of your workflow, so you need to find software that will fit in good with your workflow. RawShooter seems to be the only program to figure that out (and it's free!!)



Wally or anyone else: Can you provided a definition of the term "workflow" for myself and other RAW-newbies? This might help some understand the raw conversion process a little more clearly. 

Thanks.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 6, 2005)

Workflow = what you do from the time you press the shutter, till the time you print.  If you are going to use raw, you have to plan for an extra link in the chain.


----------



## errant_star (Dec 6, 2005)

On a bit of an aside ... I was just wondering if any of you RawShooter users have shelled out for the Premiere edition? and if so if you think it's worth it for the extra features??


----------



## Canoncan (Dec 6, 2005)

I have shelled out for the premium and I love it. It's control over shadow and highlight is much more detailed than the essentials. It has an auto curves function and a few sample curves option and an eye dropper curves option which is fantastic. It has added a pixel pattern noise reduction as well. There is a 15 day trial version for the premium to help you decide before you buy.


----------



## errant_star (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks, I'll have to check it out!!

I'm already thinking though that might be on my xmas wish list! :mrgreen:


----------

